# TKAA meeting wednesday 6:30



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

Tidewater Kayak Anglers Meeting at Ocean's East @ 6:30. Kayak Kevin will give a seminar on striper fishing the light lines at hrbt and cbbt. possible trip out after the meeting. check tkaa.org for info.


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

me and kayak zack will be there


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

don't think I'm gonna make it....are the minutes gonna be posted on Corey's page?...........still in.but don't think I'm gonna make it in time since I and an 2 others will be on a mission,2morrow


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Count me in but without Yak.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

If you could'nt make it, you missed a good one. Kevin and Darryl gave the lowdown on HRBT/Spit area. I can't wait to hit those spots now.


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

great one


----------

